# Messaggi privati degli utenti: cartella piena, cosa fare



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2012)

Qualsiasi utente che avesse la cartella messaggi *Piena* (comprendendo anche i messaggi archiviati), puo chiedere ad un moderatore, tramite mp, il piacere di svuotargli la cartella.


----------

